# Off-Topic Discussion > Chat >  >  Incredibly Real Chat News

## Mismagius

Wanna stay up to date in all DV Chat happenings?  Then you need I.R.C News!  Updated daily with all the hard hitting stories, who chatted with who, acronyms, MLEM, reappearances from MIA members, cute cat pics, goofs and gaffes, jests and japes, and much much more!  It's such a good deal we're practically giving it away for free... heck we are giving it away for free!  Hurry and subscribe now so you never miss a post!

But wait, there's more!  Don't just read about fun, experience it with us on the DreamViews Chat!

----------


## gab

IRC News Flash 

Miau had a dream.
[12:39] <Miau> another dream I had

DON'T click THAT
If you don't want the whole forum to be marked as "read", don't click the "Mark forum as read" button on the bottom of a main page. THERE IS NO UNDO button.

Is gab really the Jesus?
[12:50] <Miau> WAIT
[12:50] <Miau> GAB IS JESUS?!

Reunion
[08:20] <mooseantlers> omg spacecowboydave!

What does AlexaMtz recommends in case of End of the World?
[11:29] <AlexaMtz> get a submarine too 
[11:29] <Miau> ikr
[11:30] <AlexaMtz> in case of tsunami 

More at 6pm.

Or come and see for yourself.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

IRC NEW FLASH:

ParadoxOwl quit IRC for the evening, but he refuses to quit coming for dat booty.

[17:20] == ParadoxOwl [[email protected]] has quit [Quit: Swiggity Swooty, I'm coming for dat booty]

Hide your daughters!!

----------


## Mismagius

Recapping some memorable moments from days I got backed up on.  Watch out not to get crushed by the wall of text  :Cheeky: 

*19th:*

*spellbee2 was a model student and employee, chatting with us while in class and on the clock.*

Jan 19 11:16:21 *	spellbee2 ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 19 11:16:36 <Mismagius>	Hey, welcome back spellbee2 
Jan 19 11:16:45 <spellbee2>	thanks, Mismagius 
Jan 19 11:17:49 <spellbee2>	you know how i said earlier that i was a good student
Jan 19 11:17:54 <spellbee2>	because i was on irc in class?
Jan 19 11:17:59 <spellbee2>	well now i'm a good employee
Jan 19 11:18:04 <Mismagius>	Looop
Jan 19 11:18:08 <Mismagius>	*l
Jan 19 11:18:09 <spellbee2>	because i'm on irc at work
Jan 19 11:18:29 <Mismagius>	Good job ^^

*Many MIA members came back to the light that is DV and DV Chat.  Among them, AlexaMtz, Fly by night, mooseantlers, Joesph, and AstralMango!*

*First time join from new member Gusto*

Jan 19 14:02:25 *	Gusto ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 19 14:03:30 <spellbee2>	Hey Gusto 
Jan 19 14:03:43 <Gusto>	hi
Jan 19 14:03:49 <Mismagius^>	Hi Gusto
Jan 19 14:04:00 <Mismagius^>	Welcome to the DreamViews Chat  ::D: 
Jan 19 14:04:28 <Gusto>	Yes, it's the first time I'm connected here
Jan 19 14:04:40 <Mismagius^>	Awesome ^^
Jan 19 14:04:55 <Mismagius^>	If you don't mind my asking, how'd you find the chat?
Jan 19 14:05:19 <Gusto>	And I joinned DV few days ago... I did 1 lucid dream accidentaly 2 years ago

*And a nice surprise visit from DoubleHelix and Fryingman. 

Thanks to PKJacker's phone, he's a senior in goofball*

Jan 19 21:42:58 <KestrelKat>	what grade are you in?
Jan 19 21:43:02 <PKJacker>	But I wouldn't have gotten a high score on the ap exam anyway
Jan 19 21:43:09 <PKJacker>	senior in goofball
Jan 19 21:43:15 <PKJacker>	thanks phone
Jan 19 21:43:18 <KestrelKat>	lol hahaha
Jan 19 21:43:22 <PKJacker>	highschool
Jan 19 21:43:30 <KestrelKat>	that was a great autocorrect
Jan 19 21:43:35 <PKJacker>	Yea
Jan 19 21:43:42 <KestrelKat>	I took calc 1 in highschool too  ::D: 
Jan 19 21:43:45 <KestrelKat>	** senior year
Jan 19 21:44:04 <OpheliaBlue>	hahahaha goofball
Jan 19 21:44:09 <OpheliaBlue>	that was seriously great
Jan 19 21:44:11 <KestrelKat>	I had an amazng teacher, so I got a 5 on the AP test :O
Jan 19 21:44:13 <OpheliaBlue>	I thought you meant it on purpose
Jan 19 21:44:21 <PKJacker>	Nice and nope lol
...
Jan 19 21:45:16 <OpheliaBlue>	so happy you're about to graduate from goofball, PKJacker

*and then everybody became goofballs:*

Jan 19 21:45:43 *	PKJacker is now known as GoofBallJacker
Jan 19 21:46:03 *	orationem^ is now known as GoofBalltionem^
Jan 19 21:46:15 *	KestrelKat is now known as GoofBallKat
Jan 19 21:46:45 *	OpheliaBlue is now known as GoofBallBlue
Jan 19 21:48:46 *	anderj101 is now known as GoofBall101

*energydream showed somewhat signs of life by pinging out.*

Jan 19 15:32:20 *	energydream has quit (Ping timeout: 90 seconds)
Jan 19 15:37:11 *	energydream ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 19 15:40:05 *	energydream has quit (Quit: Leaving)
Jan 19 15:49:42 *	energydream ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 19 15:59:23 *	energydream has quit (Ping timeout: 90 seconds)
Jan 19 16:09:38 *	energydream ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 19 16:09:55 <anderj101>	wb energydream
Jan 19 16:10:25 <Claritas>	wb

*20th:
*
*Serinath has made his return to DV and Chat, one of the original members from 2003!  He to was being a model employee like spellbee2*  :smiley: 

Jan 20 01:28:42 *	Serinanth ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 20 01:29:52 *	emily2119 ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 20 01:32:54 <Mismagius>	Hi Serinanth and emily2119 
Jan 20 01:32:56 <Mismagius>	 :smiley: 
Jan 20 01:33:27 <Serinanth>	Mornins
Jan 20 01:34:02 <Mismagius>	Wow, welcome back to DV Serinanth!
Jan 20 01:35:04 <Serinanth>	Yeah, I havent been around in quite a while, figured I would look around =)
Jan 20 01:35:45 <Mismagius>	Awesome  :smiley: 
Jan 20 01:37:26 <Mismagius>	!cider Serinanth 
Jan 20 01:37:27 <BaconBot>	Mismagius hands Serinanth  a glass of sparkling cider.

*Later TehDalek returned to us as well.

Talk of the movie Jumpin' Jack Flash brought up the old phrase "It's a gas" which SpaceCowboyDave would like to see make a come back.*

Jan 20 22:19:23 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	"it's a gas" should come back 
Jan 20 22:19:26 <OpheliaBlue>	good job Dave
Jan 20 22:19:27 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	as an expression
Jan 20 22:19:30 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	I'm going to bring that back

*and then everybody had gas... in their usernames.*

Jan 20 22:20:00 *	SpaceCowboyDave^ is now known as DaveHasGas
Jan 20 22:20:57 *	PKJacker^ is now known as PKJackerHasGasToo^
Jan 20 22:21:37 *	AURON is now known as AURONhasGAS
Jan 20 22:22:07 *	Mismagius^^ is now known as PrinceOfGas^^

*21st:*

*Phased came back to DV after an absence.  NeoNoez returned to chat as well after being gone for quite a while.  And ricky25 joined irc for the first time*  :smiley: 

Jan 21 00:02:29 *	Phased ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 21 00:02:38 <Phased>	G'day DV
Jan 21 00:02:45 <PrinceOfGas^^>	Hey Phased 
Jan 21 00:02:52 <PrinceOfGas^^>	 ::D: 
Jan 21 00:03:04 <PrinceOfGas^^>	Great to see you again

*and then spellbee2's dream came true. * 

Jan 21 00:14:20 *	spellbee2^ is now known as mlembee2^
Jan 21 00:14:30 <mlembee2^>	YAY
Jan 21 00:14:40 <mlembee2^>	it's what i've wanted all along
Jan 21 00:14:43 <orationem>	haha
Jan 21 00:14:47 <orationem>	mlembee
Jan 21 00:15:01 <PrinceOfGas^^>	Nice! 
Jan 21 00:15:26 *	orationem is now known as oratiomlem
Jan 21 00:15:41 <oratiomlem>	!confetti
Jan 21 00:15:41 <BaconBot>	oratiomlem throws confetti.
Jan 21 00:15:59 <OpheliaBlue>	heya TehDalek !
Jan 21 00:16:04 <TehDalek>	OHai Der
Jan 21 00:16:07 <TehDalek>	Beeen a while
Jan 21 00:16:23 *	TehDalek is now known as TehMlem
Jan 21 00:17:25 <TehMlem>	wat
Jan 21 00:17:26 <PrinceOfGas^^>	Awesome mlems for all
Jan 21 00:17:30 <PrinceOfGas^^>	!mlem
Jan 21 00:17:30 <BaconBot>	http://www.xjimx.com/mlem/mlem-puppy1.gif

*Unfortunately, Mismagius did not become PrinceofMlem*  :Sad: 

*23rd:*

*Due to some confusion over what an RA is relating to college, there was fun with a new acronym type game.*


*Spoiler* for _Lots of RAs_: 




Jan 23 15:13:29 <Mismagius>	Reading Attendance
Jan 23 15:14:15 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	Remote Assistant
Jan 23 15:14:24 <OpheliaBlue>	Rural Acrobatics
Jan 23 15:14:42 <MrPriority>	Nice, so why do you want to be Radical Aquintance?
Jan 23 15:15:14 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	sounds like a Real Asshole
Jan 23 15:15:15 <OpheliaBlue>	because he's bored with Robot Asswipers
Jan 23 15:15:33 <MrPriority>	Do you get money for being a Rough Acrobat?
Jan 23 15:15:35 <Mismagius>	lool
Jan 23 15:15:51 <Mismagius>	I don't know but I know you do for being a Real Alicorn
Jan 23 15:16:00 <OpheliaBlue>	I hear he's majoring in Rockingchair Aerodynamics
Jan 23 15:16:22 <Mismagius>	Ahh, that stuff is Right Artsy
Jan 23 15:16:30 <OpheliaBlue>	haha
Jan 23 15:16:49 <Mismagius>	I've seen some Rambling Aunts doing that
Jan 23 15:17:10 <MrPriority>	Wow, that's a bit of a Ringing Assumption, Mismagius 
Jan 23 15:17:44 <OpheliaBlue>	spellbee2 is Really Awesome, huh
Jan 23 15:17:49 <Mismagius>	lol
Jan 23 15:18:02 <MrPriority>	I'll have to cancel your Refilling Allowance
Jan 23 15:18:09 <spellbee2>	um, this just got Really Awkward
Jan 23 15:18:15 <OpheliaBlue>	I thought Refills Are free
Jan 23 15:18:28 <Mismagius>	Oh no but then he can't Reach Alumni
Jan 23 15:18:31 <MrPriority>	They Rarely Are Im afraid
Jan 23 15:18:42 <OpheliaBlue>	 ::D: 
Jan 23 15:18:44 <spellbee2>	but yeah, i do get money for being Romeo's Aunt
Jan 23 15:18:50 <MrPriority>	lol
Jan 23 15:18:54 <spellbee2>	but i'm not in it for the money
Jan 23 15:18:57 <OpheliaBlue>	we Really Are a clever bunch
Jan 23 15:19:14 *	OpheliaBlue loves the new sandwich acronym style
Jan 23 15:19:16 <spellbee2>	i just think it'd be fun to be a Radial Arch
Jan 23 15:19:33 <Mismagius>	That we are, I'd even say Regal Angels
Jan 23 15:19:50 *	orationem is entertained but can't participate right now because she has a deadline to meet  :Sad:  and needs to focus....
Jan 23 15:20:05 <Miau>	mm
Jan 23 15:20:08 <OpheliaBlue>	yeah go focus orationem 
Jan 23 15:20:11 <Miau>	I would eat a sandwich now
Jan 23 15:20:14 <MrPriority>	Do you get laid easyer by being a Rastafarian Abomination?
Jan 23 15:20:15 <OpheliaBlue>	we'll just hold you back
Jan 23 15:20:17 <spellbee2>	yeah, you need to be Ravenously Attentive
Jan 23 15:20:23 <orationem>	LOL
Jan 23 15:20:25 <OpheliaBlue>	haha
Jan 23 15:20:25 <Mismagius>	haha
Jan 23 15:20:28 <orationem>	yes i do
Jan 23 15:20:29 <Miau>	lol
Jan 23 15:20:39 <orationem>	i've got no sleep and no focus right now though >.< blah
Jan 23 15:20:58 <spellbee2>	i go to a Christian college, so no, i probably won't be laid easier if i become a Rhino Antler
Jan 23 15:21:05 <Mismagius>	Do you often get Ramsacked Apartments over there?
Jan 23 15:21:49 <spellbee2>	not so much apartments as Roomy Alcoves
Jan 23 15:22:12 <MrPriority>	If they are being bad, can you kick them in their Rightful Appendix?
Jan 23 15:22:29 <Mismagius>	Ahh, a Christian college, I bet everyone wears really Rightous Apparel
Jan 23 15:22:46 <OpheliaBlue>	and admires Religious Artwork
Jan 23 15:22:48 <orationem>	hehe, this must be repeated after my deadline so i can take part in the fun
Jan 23 15:23:05 <OpheliaBlue>	Repeated After!
Jan 23 15:23:13 <OpheliaBlue>	I almost missed that
Jan 23 15:23:17 <orationem>	!confetti
Jan 23 15:23:17 <BaconBot>	orationem throws confetti.
Jan 23 15:23:20 <orationem>	hehe
Jan 23 15:23:26 <Mismagius>	I hear they allow Refills Always
Jan 23 15:23:27 <MrPriority>	nice one oRAtionem
Jan 23 15:23:35 <OpheliaBlue>	lol
Jan 23 15:23:40 <Mismagius>	lol repeated after!
Jan 23 15:23:58 <orationem>	alright. Really Actually need to focus now
Jan 23 15:24:03 <Mismagius>	 ::D: 
Jan 23 15:24:18 <Mismagius>	Reading All that stuff, right?
Jan 23 15:24:41 <orationem>	writing, actually, but Relatively Accurate
Jan 23 15:24:56 <Mismagius>	loool, great one!  Really Awesome
Jan 23 15:24:57 *	spellbee2 is now known as RAbee2
Jan 23 15:24:58 *	MrPriority is now known as MrRA
Jan 23 15:25:35 *	orationem is now known as oRAtionem
Jan 23 15:25:42 <Mismagius>	Reached Awesomeness!
Jan 23 15:25:51 <Miau>	ME RA TOO
Jan 23 15:25:52 *	You are now known as MissRA
Jan 23 15:25:53 <Miau>	PLZ
Jan 23 15:26:02 <MrRA>	Just make sure you have the proper Renowned Atitude
Jan 23 15:26:07 <OpheliaBlue>	oh we have a Mr and Miss RA now
Jan 23 15:26:10 <MissRA>	Ooh, mine sounds Really Angelic
Jan 23 15:26:10 <oRAtionem>	Radically Altered
Jan 23 15:26:17 <oRAtionem>	LOL
Jan 23 15:26:18 <Miau>	Nice couple
Jan 23 15:26:21 <Miau>	I ship you
Jan 23 15:26:21 <MissRA>	Oh cool ^o^
Jan 23 15:26:22 <Miau>	:3
Jan 23 15:26:32 <OpheliaBlue>	I heard they are going to name their first born RAY
Jan 23 15:26:34 <MissRA>	!hug MrRA 
Jan 23 15:26:35 *	DreamBot sees: MissRA snuggles MrRA.
Jan 23 15:26:37 <oRAtionem>	Rather Awesome
Jan 23 15:26:41 *	MrRA blushes
Jan 23 15:26:52 <MrRA>	!kiss MissRA 
Jan 23 15:26:53 *	DreamBot sees: MrRA busses MissRA
Jan 23 15:26:57 <MrRA>	When do we marry?
Jan 23 15:26:59 <RAbee2>	yes, i am an RA
Jan 23 15:27:05 <Miau>	there'a a kiss command now?
Jan 23 15:27:05 <MissRA>	lol
Jan 23 15:27:06 <Miau>	!kiss
Jan 23 15:27:07 *	DreamBot busses Miau
Jan 23 15:27:13 <Miau>	Ew DreamBot
Jan 23 15:27:17 *	RAbee2 assigns reprimands to everyone
Jan 23 15:27:21 <oRAtionem>	Really? Aww
Jan 23 15:28:03 <MrRA>	You know I was just watching a video on youtube now, and you never guess who suddenly popped up in it
Jan 23 15:28:20 <RAbee2>	they're not normal reprimands, they're Reprimands of Amazingness
Jan 23 15:28:22 <MissRA>	Rachel Ashton?
Jan 23 15:28:25 <Miau>	Obama
Jan 23 15:28:26 <MrRA>	Rick Astley!
Jan 23 15:28:28 <RAbee2>	Ryan Andrews?
Jan 23 15:28:31 <Miau>	close enough
Jan 23 15:28:32 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	never gonna give you up
Jan 23 15:28:36 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	never gonna let you down
Jan 23 15:28:39 <MrRA>	haha
Jan 23 15:28:41 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	never gonna Run Around
Jan 23 15:28:45 *	RAbee2 hands reps to SpaceCowboyDave^
Jan 23 15:28:47 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	Run Around
Jan 23 15:28:55 <MissRA>	Russel Ackford
Jan 23 15:28:55 <RAbee2>	oh
Jan 23 15:28:57 <RAbee2>	that was good
Jan 23 15:29:02 *	RAbee2 tears up the reps
Jan 23 15:29:06 <RAbee2>	carry on
Jan 23 15:29:14 <oRAtionem>	Really Am focusing now
Jan 23 15:30:18 <MrRA>	Must be hard with this Ruckus Always
Jan 23 15:32:13 <oRAtionem>	yes, you guys Really Are some Radical Acts
Jan 23 15:34:11 <OpheliaBlue>	haha Rick Astley
Jan 23 15:35:40 <oRAtionem>	you are Rioting Around too much!
Jan 23 15:37:39 <MrRA>	You should be Researching A lot more!
Jan 23 15:39:06 <oRAtionem>	i don't have Research, Actually! just thinking!
Jan 23 15:41:05 <OpheliaBlue>	oh now this is just badass: http://www.dreamviews.com/entertainm...ml#post2144228
Jan 23 15:44:14 <MissRA>	It's Raining Alot here
Jan 23 15:44:38 <MissRA>	Oh yeah, I saw that Ophelia  ::D: 
Jan 23 15:44:43 <MissRA>	Going to listen to it soon
Jan 23 15:44:47 <MrRA>	Really? ... Awkward..
Jan 23 15:45:55 <MrRA>	My RA's are Running A-wall over here
Jan 23 15:46:39 <MissRA>	Same here, Racking Around my brain for some more
Jan 23 15:50:56 <MrRA>	It's just not Readily Availlable anymore
Jan 23 15:51:33 <MissRA>	haha, nice one

Jan 23 15:55:49 <RAbee2>	his computer froze, and after i restarted it, i pulled up the autorecovered file
Jan 23 15:56:02 <RAbee2>	because it Recovers Automatically!

Jan 23 16:16:53 <OpheliaBlue>	what do you call it when a dog has rabies, but singular
Jan 23 16:17:01 <OpheliaBlue>	he has a RAbee
Jan 23 16:17:06 <MissRA>	looool
Jan 23 16:17:22 <OpheliaBlue>	lol
Jan 23 16:17:34 <OpheliaBlue>	thank you for always entertaining my lame sense of humor Prince  :tongue2: 
Jan 23 16:17:38 <OpheliaBlue>	excuse me, MissRA
Jan 23 16:17:51 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	are we going to continue this until nothing Remains Articulated?
Jan 23 16:17:54 <MissRA>	No no no, that was awesome
Jan 23 16:18:10 <MissRA>	lol Dave
Jan 23 16:18:33 <MissRA>	I don't see a Reason At all not to  ::D: 
Jan 23 16:18:53 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	 Realistically Another few minutes is all I can handle
Jan 23 16:19:24 <MrRA>	That was Rigorously Astonishing don't worry OpheliaBlue !
Jan 23 16:19:46 <OpheliaBlue>	lol dave
Jan 23 16:19:50 <MissRA>	Oh man, good ones!
Jan 23 16:20:15 <OpheliaBlue>	DV Regularly Attracts crazy clever people
Jan 23 16:20:19 <OpheliaBlue>	I love this
Jan 23 16:21:27 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	This Resembles Alarmingly to insanity
Jan 23 16:21:57 <Miau>	I don't know enough english words to play this game
Jan 23 16:22:07 <Miau>	so this time DV attracted a dumb person
Jan 23 16:22:08 <Miau>	lel
Jan 23 16:22:17 <MissRA>	pfft
Jan 23 16:22:25 <Miau>	attRActed
Jan 23 16:22:27 <MissRA>	Don't say that, that's Really Awful
Jan 23 16:22:29 <Miau>	<.< fair enough
Jan 23 16:22:35 <MrRA>	Oh well, some brains just have Random Asymmetry. 
Jan 23 16:22:38 <MissRA>	Haha, good one
Jan 23 16:22:43 <Miau>	lol
Jan 23 16:23:01 <MissRA>	To both
Jan 23 16:23:12 <MrRA>	It's really a Rare Anatomy
Jan 23 16:23:47 *	Twocrystalcups has quit (Quit: Page closed)
Jan 23 16:23:51 <OpheliaBlue>	Miau, you're not dumb
Jan 23 16:24:03 <OpheliaBlue>	you just have an extra piece on your 21st chromosome
Jan 23 16:24:14 <OpheliaBlue>	so there's just more DNA to love
Jan 23 16:24:21 <MrRA>	lol
Jan 23 16:24:24 <Miau>	AN EXTRA CHROMOSOME IS NEVER GOOD
Jan 23 16:24:25 <Miau>	T_T
Jan 23 16:24:32 <Miau>	NOR THE ABSENCE OF IT IS GOOD
Jan 23 16:24:38 <OpheliaBlue>	see
Jan 23 16:24:39 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	Using words in this fashon is a Real Ability
Jan 23 16:24:40 <OpheliaBlue>	too smart for me
Jan 23 16:24:50 <Miau>	that's actually easy stuff
Jan 23 16:25:09 <MissRA>	Twocrystalcups couldn't Run Away fast enough from our Rambling Acronyms
Jan 23 16:25:17 <OpheliaBlue>	oh well aren't we a genius
Jan 23 16:25:26 <MrRA>	Oh nice one MissRA 
Jan 23 16:25:30 <OpheliaBlue>	haha
Jan 23 16:25:34 <MissRA>	Hehe, thanks ^^
Jan 23 16:25:37 <OpheliaBlue>	double hitter
Jan 23 16:25:41 <Miau>	Should go to
Jan 23 16:25:44 <Miau>	America's got talent
Jan 23 16:26:01 <OpheliaBlue>	you so should
Jan 23 16:26:05 <MissRA>	Oh yeah, I'd Reel All the winnings in
Jan 23 16:26:07 <OpheliaBlue>	I'll even buy your bus ticket
Jan 23 16:26:08 <OpheliaBlue>	one way
Jan 23 16:26:09 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	It's just a Renewed Arrangement of the english language

Jan 23 16:27:14 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	Retain All of this information
Jan 23 16:28:55 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	You need to be Reliably Able to utilize grammar
Jan 23 16:30:08 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	But we must Refrain And do other things instead
Jan 23 16:30:31 <SpaceCowboyDave^>	For we Reside Around more things than just IRC




*So everyone became RAs.*

Jan 23 15:24:57 *	spellbee2 is now known as RAbee2
Jan 23 15:24:58 *	MrPriority is now known as MrRA
Jan 23 15:25:35 *	orationem is now known as oRAtionem
Jan 23 15:25:52 *	You are now known as MissRA

*And then Miau challenged Mismagius to make an acronym out of felincetonuria.  Mismagius loves making long acronyms

MrPriority beat Mismagius to it first.*

Jan 23 16:31:36 <MrRA>	Fortunately, estimates like infant neurosis charts effortly tease on nourishing urinal retainability in adulthood

Jan 23 16:35:28 <Mismagius^^>	For Eight Lifetimes I've Never Considered Even This.  Our Nation Usurping Righteous Imperial Antiquities

Jan 23 16:41:09 <Mismagius^^>	Fearing Everything, Life Intercepts Nothing.  Counting Everything, Taking Only, Not Uttering Remorse.  It's Awful

Jan 23 16:47:56 <RAbee2>	Finally, Elephants Live In Natural Coexistence Entirely Triumphantly, Only Now Uruguay Really Is Applicable

Jan 23 16:51:04 <Mismagius>	Felicity, Expecting Love Instantly Never Comes Effortlessly True.  Oftentimes Not Ushering Real Incredible Affections

Jan 23 16:55:19 <Mismagius>	Fire Everywhere, Like I Never Could've Expected.  This Occurred Now Undet Richard's Insipid Affirmations
Jan 23 16:55:28 <MissRA>	*under
Jan 23 16:55:47 <RAbee2>	dang it, richard, get your crap together

Jan 23 16:55:54 <RAbee2>	you know why i like long acronyms?
Jan 23 16:56:03 <RAbee2>	because it allows us to Freely Express Long, Interesting Nomenclatures, Cunningly Exhibiting True, Overwhelmingly Numinous Utterances, Rarely Iterating Anomalies

Jan 23 17:00:21 <MrRA>	Fishermen Endlessly Live In Neutrious Caves, Eternally Tarnished Over Uniscent Roaches Iterating Abundandly

----------


## Mismagius

*24th:

Anju made a rare visit to IRC in search of ParadoxOwl whom hadn't been online yet.*

Jan 24 09:46:18 *	anju ([email protected]) has joined

*Orationem was disconnected, which is unusual for her.  She reappeared and explained a storm had knocked out the internet.* 

Jan 24 09:57:12 *	orationem ([email protected]) has joined
Jan 24 09:57:16 <MissRA>	Hey orationem!
Jan 24 09:57:22 <MissRA>	Was wondering where you were  ::D: 
Jan 24 09:58:44 <anju>	orationem
Jan 24 09:58:54 <anju>	hello
Jan 24 09:59:34 <MissRA>	Hm, she must be afk
Jan 24 10:00:41 <orationem>	hey
Jan 24 10:00:51 <MissRA>	!coffee orationem 
Jan 24 10:00:52 <BaconBot>	MissRA hands orationem  a cup coffee.
Jan 24 10:00:55 <orationem>	internet died on me
Jan 24 10:00:59 <MissRA>	Good morning  :smiley: 
Jan 24 10:01:08 <orationem>	how goes?
Jan 24 10:01:11 <MissRA>	Ah I see, thought it was strange you were disconnected, haha
Jan 24 10:01:18 <MissRA>	I'm good, you?
Jan 24 10:01:43 <orationem>	yeah, stormy here. that kills the internet completely sometimes

*ParadoxOwl returned at the start of noon.*

Jan 24 11:54:33 *	ParadoxOwl ([email protected]) has joined

Jan 24 12:27:19 <Miau>	i got disconnected D:
Jan 24 12:27:48 <ParadoxOwl>	i did too, FOR A DAY N A HALF

*Baconbot went offline for some R&R.*

Jan 24 14:06:48 *	BaconBot has quit (Quit: going offline - replacing core switch)

*First time join from new member WhondFreak.*

Jan 24 14:44:21 *	WhondFreak ([email protected]r.t3.se) has joined

*Mention of the game CSGO sparked a round of the acronym game, naturally WhonFreak was a little confused as to what was happening but after an explanation he joined in on the fun, making some good acronyms!*

Jan 24 16:20:17 <WhondFreak>	So anyone play Csgo here ?
Jan 24 16:20:30 <Mismagius>	Nope
Jan 24 16:20:40 <Mismagius>	Looks fun though
Jan 24 16:21:16 <spellbee2>	Cranky Seniors Getting Ornery?

Jan 24 16:22:47 <Mismagius>	Cute Sharks Giving Opinions

Jan 24 16:23:02 <spellbee2>	Creativity Sounds Grossly Overrated

Jan 24 16:24:15 <Mismagius>	Can't See Garry Operating
Jan 24 16:24:46 <Mismagius>	Couldn't Someone Get Oprah? 

Jan 24 16:24:46 <spellbee2>	Clumsy Salamanders Gingerly Operate

Jan 24 16:25:17 <WhondFreak>	Could've Seen girl commin
Jan 24 16:26:00 <spellbee2>	Carl Says "Get Off!"

Jan 24 16:26:16 <WhondFreak>	Ceasers Seet got cold

Jan 24 16:27:15 <Mismagius>	Companies Seek Giant Offices

Jan 24 16:29:41 <spellbee2>	Can Steve Grow Oleanders?
Jan 24 16:32:12 <WhondFreak>	Cissy Spellbee got out !

Jan 24 16:32:42 <spellbee2>	Can't Stand Growing Old...

Jan 24 16:33:41 <Mismagius>	Clicking Some Google Option
Jan 24 16:35:18 <WhondFreak>	Coca-Cola Seen Gurgling Ooze
Jan 24 16:35:28 <Mismagius>	Can Safety Go Over? 

Jan 24 16:36:22 <Mismagius>	Certain Situations Grow Old

Jan 24 16:37:05 <spellbee2>	"Chocolate?" Suzie Graciously Offered

Jan 24 16:38:53 <Mismagius>	Computing Some Gargantuan Operators

Jan 24 16:39:28 <WhondFreak>	Central Station Got Overrun

Jan 24 16:40:18 <Mismagius>	Creepy Spiders Generally Offend

Jan 24 16:43:33 <spellbee2>	Camp Samihana Gets Overhauled

Jan 24 16:44:33 <WhondFreak>	Cloud's says Get Ownd !

Jan 24 16:49:08 <WhondFreak>	Cya Seniors Going Out

Jan 24 16:50:19 <Mismagius>	Creating Something Good, Okay?

Jan 24 16:51:16 <spellbee2>	Common Sense Gets Old
Jan 24 16:51:16 <Mismagius>	Currently Seeking Good Opportunities

Jan 24 16:54:54 <WhondFreak>	Cya Scrub, Geniuses Only

*DreamBot wouldn't allow Miau to kiss or hug herself, much to Miau's displeasure.
*

Jan 24 17:50:57 <Miau>	!kiss Miau
Jan 24 17:50:57 *	DreamBot sees: Miau, we know you love yourself.
Jan 24 17:51:00 <Miau>	god dammit
Jan 24 17:51:05 <anderj101>	Hiya
Jan 24 17:51:12 <Miau>	WHY CAN'T I KISS MYSELF
Jan 24 17:51:17 <Miau>	!hug Miau
Jan 24 17:51:17 <Mismagius>	Loool
Jan 24 17:51:20 *	DreamBot sees: Miau, we know you love yourself.
Jan 24 17:51:20 <Miau>	T_T

*ParadoxOwl did the unspeakable, leaving without notice.*

Jan 24 18:09:40 *	ParadoxOwl^ has quit (Quit: Swiggity Swooty, I'm coming for dat booty)
Jan 24 18:11:23 <Mismagius>	No goodbye? No good night? No nothin'?
Jan 24 18:11:30 <OpheliaBlue>	da bastud
Jan 24 18:11:54 <Mismagius>	If baconbot was here I'd flogg him

*Nobody knows what "busses" has to do with kissing... weird DreamBot.*

Jan 24 17:53:52 <Miau>	!kiss
Jan 24 17:53:52 *	DreamBot busses Miau
Jan 24 17:53:59 <Miau>	busses
Jan 24 17:54:00 <Miau>	?
Jan 24 17:54:18 <orationem^>	lol
Jan 24 17:54:50 *	orationem^ should probably eat
Jan 24 17:54:51 <Miau>	no like
Jan 24 17:54:54 <Miau>	what does it mean

Jan 24 17:55:15 <orationem^>	kisses?

Jan 24 18:00:04 <anderj101>	I don't get what "busses" has to do with kissing...
Jan 24 18:00:24 <Mismagius>	Bus boy/girl?
Jan 24 18:00:54 <anderj101>	1.a large motor vehicle, having a long body, equipped with seats or benches for passengers, usually operating as part of a scheduled service; omnibus. 
Jan 24 18:01:13 <anderj101>	5. a low, movable filing cabinet.
Jan 24 18:01:29 <Mismagius>	Lol
Jan 24 18:01:34 <anderj101>	11. throw under the bus. 
Jan 24 18:01:39 <anderj101>	?!
Jan 24 18:01:51 <Mismagius>	Haha
Jan 24 18:02:10 <anderj101>	Not a single definition on the Internet which relates to a kiss.
Jan 24 18:02:38 *	anderj101 slaps DreamBot firmly with a studded leather belt.

*Due to a bad hard drive, there was more Fun with Acronyms.*

Jan 24 17:54:55 <anderj101>	BaconBot will be offline a bit longer. RAID is rebuilding because bad hard drive.  :Sad: 

Jan 24 17:55:18 <Mismagius>	Really Awesome Internal Devices

Jan 24 17:56:14 <Mismagius>	Running Away In Defense

Jan 24 17:56:34 <anderj101>	Really? Another Inoperable Disk?

*Due to flu/allergies there was some rather gross talk of snot... which resulted in everyone becoming snotty*

Jan 24 18:21:06 *	spellbee2 is now known as beesnot
Jan 24 18:21:16 *	MrPriority is now known as MrSnots
Jan 24 18:21:27 <beesnot>	aw, come on...
Jan 24 18:21:28 *	OpheliaBlue is now known as SnottyBlue
Jan 24 18:21:35 *	anderj101 is now known as snottyj101
Jan 24 18:21:53 <MrSnots>	Woo one big happy snot family
Jan 24 18:21:59 *	Mismagius is now known as MissMcSnottyPants
Jan 24 18:24:07 *	NeoNoez is now known as SnotNoez

*What would coolb3rt be snotified?*

Jan 24 18:25:25 <Coolb3rt>	what would I be snotbert
Jan 24 18:25:27 <Coolb3rt>	coolsnot
Jan 24 18:25:27 <SnottyBlue>	lol
Jan 24 18:25:28 <Coolb3rt>	lol
Jan 24 18:25:33 <SnottyBlue>	coolsNOT
Jan 24 18:25:34 <Coolb3rt>	not cool
Jan 24 18:25:35 <Coolb3rt>	 :Sad: 
Jan 24 18:25:39 <SnottyBlue>	kiddingggggggggggggg
Jan 24 18:25:49 <Coolb3rt>	huh

*More acronym fun, this was an intense one! Yes more, it's that fun!*  ::D: 

Jan 24 18:48:13 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Jonathan Didn't Ascend Sovereignty Dastardly.  He Knew A Secret Formula
Jan 24 18:51:00 <Miau>	what
Jan 24 18:51:00 <beesnot>	Just Did A Super Double-Handed Kickflip After Simply Falling

Jan 24 18:52:03 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Just Dictate All Schedules.  Don't Hesitate, Keep Affirming, Seek Freedom
Jan 24 18:54:10 <beesnot>	Jumping Dingos And Salamanders! David Hasselhoff Keeps Asking Something Funny

an 24 18:54:20 <MissMcSnottyPants>	John! Don't Attempt Such Deeds Here!  Killing A Sacred Faerie....

Jan 24 18:57:01 <beesnot>	Just Dance, and Shimmy. Dance Hard. Keep A Shimmy-ing, Frank!

Jan 24 18:59:20 <Coolb3rt>	Just Dance Aster, Show David How Koreans Are Super Funky

Jan 24 18:59:39 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Jezebel, Doesn't Alphonse See Defeating Hierarchical Kaisers Accomplished Such Failure? 

Jan 24 19:00:47 <Coolb3rt>	Justin Dorian Always Says "Dude How Killer Are Shell Fish

Jan 24 19:01:25 <beesnot>	Hungry Undeserving Donkeys Get Sick When You Give Quartz Quarries Some Dark Hair. Can't Ben Just Never Jump Xavier With 847246491 Umbrellas, You Giant Umpaloompa

Jan 24 19:04:12 <MrSnots>	Hurry Ugly Dawson! Goku Saw Why You Got Quantum Quarts Slided Down Hans's Critical Bum! Jailtime Never Joys Xavier! Wait(w8) For(4) 72! 46491, Utters Yu Gi Uh..

Jan 24 19:05:31 <Coolb3rt>	How Unbelievably Does Gourtrand Sing When You Give Questioning Quizzes Solidly Down Handed. Could By James X-factor Winner #84726491 Unleashing Your Game Unlimited

Jan 24 19:06:57 <Coolb3rt>	Someone Fucking Killed Him, Everyone He Was Euthanized!
Jan 24 19:07:01 <beesnot>	Something Frank Didn't Know? He Even Has White Elephants.

Jan 24 19:07:09 <Miau>	So fair did korea help ellen how would elaborate
an 24 19:07:11 <SnottyBlue>	you forgot a D b3rt
Jan 24 19:07:13 <Miau>	It makes no sense
Jan 24 19:07:13 <Miau>	T_T
Jan 24 19:07:21 <Coolb3rt>	wat
Jan 24 19:07:27 <Miau>	LOOOOOOL
Jan 24 19:07:30 <Miau>	Coolb3rt FORGOT A D
Jan 24 19:07:33 <Miau>	u dartay
Jan 24 19:07:35 <Coolb3rt>	FUCK
Jan 24 19:07:37 <Coolb3rt>	hold on
Jan 24 19:07:43 <SnottyBlue>	you can fix it
Jan 24 19:07:45 <Miau>	dartay dartay
Jan 24 19:07:55 <Coolb3rt>	Someone Fucking Did Kille Him, Everyone He Was Euthanized!
Jan 24 19:07:58 <Coolb3rt>	kille
Jan 24 19:07:59 <Coolb3rt>	 ::|: 
Jan 24 19:08:01 <SnottyBlue>	haha
Jan 24 19:08:07 <SnottyBlue>	it still works
Jan 24 19:08:13 <Coolb3rt>	lol

Jan 24 19:08:30 <Coolb3rt>	Never Eating Xtreme tacos (again)

Jan 24 19:09:45 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Save Facil, Don't Kill Hope.  Even Here We Endured! 

Jan 24 19:09:54 <beesnot>	Kimmy Lautner Is Unreliable, But Oh Well. Everybody Rocks!
Jan 24 19:10:05 <SnottyBlue>	Klondike lions imbibe under big old wintery elderberry roots.
Jan 24 19:10:16 <Coolb3rt>	Kitchen Lighter Isn't Under Bananas, Outside Where Everyone Reads

Jan 24 19:10:45 <Miau>	Kevin liked intelligence until Bryan owned what ellen said

Jan 24 19:11:34 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Kyle, Let's Interrogate Ulysses.  Because?  Our World Expects Revenge

Jan 24 19:14:13 <Coolb3rt>	Forgotten Insense, Tribal Halllucinations  Were Enough Now Relevant Life Proven

Jan 24 19:14:33 <beesnot>	For Illinois To Have Whales, Everyone Needs Rusty Little Pockets
Jan 24 19:14:36 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Keeping Life In Us, Before Our World Ebbed Revelation
Jan 24 19:14:39 <Miau>	For idealism they hear what ellen naughty rude laughs pants

Jan 24 19:15:42 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Fighting In The Hell We Expected. Not Really Looking Past

Jan 24 19:17:48 <Coolb3rt>	Forever Into The Hole We Extrapolated Nothing Really Long/Permanent

Jan 24 19:19:17 <MissMcSnottyPants>	For I Think, How Would Everyone North Remember Life's Paradise

Jan 24 19:29:15 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Forgotten Images, Took History Wayward. Everything Needed Returns Like Pests

*A tough choice...*

Jan 24 19:32:13 <MrSnots>	Would you rather: Dance naked in front of everyone you know? Or watch all Adam Sandler movies in one sit?
Jan 24 19:32:34 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Hmm, adam sandler I guess
Jan 24 19:32:41 *	Miau has quit (Quit: KVIrc 4.2.0 Equilibrium KVIrc.net - The Visual IRC Client)
Jan 24 19:32:55 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Miau didn't want to answer either option
Jan 24 19:34:00 <MrSnots>	Can't blame her, honestly
Jan 24 19:34:10 <beesnot>	yeah, i'll go with neither too
Jan 24 19:34:18 <MissMcSnottyPants>	Lol
Jan 24 19:34:23 <MrSnots>	Nono, you have to choose!

*Hey look, something about I.R.C News got on I.R.C News! It's inception-y!*

Jan 24 21:29:43 *	TehDalek (TehDaleK^^^@DV-99e6556c.renonv.sbcglobal.net) has joined
Jan 24 21:29:46 <Coolb3rt>	yo TehDalek
Jan 24 21:30:02 <TehDalek>	Hai
Jan 24 21:32:27 <OpheliaBlue>	heya TehDalek 
Jan 24 21:32:38 <TehDalek>	Howw goes it
Jan 24 21:33:00 <PKJacker>	Hey TehDalek 
Jan 24 21:33:17 <OpheliaBlue>	not bad
Jan 24 21:33:24 <OpheliaBlue>	oh you were in a NewsFlash
Jan 24 21:33:35 <TehDalek>	what
Jan 24 21:33:56 <OpheliaBlue>	http://www.dreamviews.com/lounge/155...ml#post2144547
Jan 24 21:35:17 <TehDalek>	heh
Jan 24 21:38:20 <Coolb3rt>	this may be the greatest thing ever created, I might be able to convince my friend sam to come on here with this
Jan 24 21:41:05 <MissRA>	Haha really  ::D: 

*Stay tuned for the next broadcast, the 25th.*

----------


## spellbee2

*THIS WEEK, ON IRC:*

*The gang shows off their Super Bowl smarts:*

[21:13:32] <thegoogy> I don't even care about football the commercials are where it's at

[21:13:43] <@OpheliaBlue> go sexy blue uniforms!!
[21:13:54] <@gab> go sexy sexy white and blue

[22:04:12] <orationem^> i'm supposed to be on the seahawks side, i think

*States are summed up in one sentence:*

[21:51:55] <@spellbee2> oh my gosh, florida's perfect
[21:52:16] <@spellbee2> "Tourists, old people, rednecks, and humidity. (The further north you go, the more south you are.)"

[21:52:27] <@OpheliaBlue> lol at Delaware
[21:52:30] <@OpheliaBlue> "It's fine."

[21:55:00] <KestrelKat> Wyomin: "Get the hell out while yo ustill can!" lol

*Everyone finally learns the true pronunciation of "orationem":*

[22:41:33] <orationem> oh rat ee oh nem
[22:41:42] <KestrelKat> Oh I was close
[22:41:50] <orationem> how'd you tink it was?
[22:42:14] <@OpheliaBlue> oh RAY shun em
[22:42:29] <@OpheliaBlue> jk I know dat latin  :tongue2: 

*Miau and spellbee2 learn about the miracle of birth:*

[13:48:15] <@spellbee2> oh gosh, stomach pain's back
[13:48:54] <@spellbee2> contractions are 1 hour and 40 minutes apart
[13:49:02] <Miau> spellbee2: 
[13:49:05] <Miau> I thought you gave birth already
[13:49:06] <Miau> ffs
[13:49:16] <@spellbee2> i'm at work
[13:49:22] <@spellbee2> i can't give birth until i get off at 3
[13:49:25] <Miau> REMEMBER WHEN I HOLD YOUR HAND AND TOLD YOU TO PUSH
[13:49:30] <Miau> YEAH THAT'S WHEN YOU GAVE BIRTH
[13:49:35] <Miau> HELD*
[13:50:17] <@spellbee2> YOU'RE STILL NOT HELPING
[13:50:26] <Miau> NOT SORRY

*And OpheliaBlue still hasn't taken down her Christmas tree... in February!*

[14:51:24] <@OpheliaBlue> I hate waiting around the house for the appraiser
[14:51:48] <@OpheliaBlue> but it gave me motivation finally to really clean up and hang up paintings and put away clutter
[14:52:01] <@OpheliaBlue> xmas tree is still up though lol
[14:52:24] <@OpheliaBlue> "Umm yeaaaah, we're still in the process of, uhhhh.. not taking the tree down yet"

*And now, gab with the weather:*

[19:40:00] <@gab> aaaand... its raining

*TUNE IN NEXT WEEK FOR MORE IRC NEWS!*

----------

